# Barenboim/Mahler



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Mahler's 7th/Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin*

I recommend this recording to any fan of Gustav Mahler. It is a very well conducted and atmospheric account of Mahler in the symphony he was most Mahlerian. Schoenberg thought the deepest aspects of Mahler's music were in this composition. It is not in typical symphonic sonata form. It is more a series of events playing out. "Song and Dances of the Night", is the title Mahler himself gave to this work. It is moody yet triumphant, the french horn opening is a fine example of solo playing. This symphony also features some of the most sensual music imaginable. Barenboim Mahler's 9th is being released later this month. Another very good version of the 7th, is less expensive. It is on Duetsche Grammaphone and features the Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Abbado.


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

I am a HUGE fan of Barenboim, and feel that he is quite underappreciated!! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## toughcritic (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmm, I was going to say he was overestimated.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Barenboim as a conductor, but I have Beethoven's complete piano sonatas by Barenboim and enjoy them very much.


----------

